# [S]gnome 3.16 Blocks gnome-overlay Layman

## Tinitus

Hallo,

bekomme hier 2 Blocks.

Wie löst man die auf?

```
[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-3.16.0 [3.14.0]

[blocks B      ] <dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.44.0 ("<dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.44.0" is blocking dev-libs/glib-2.44.0)

[blocks B      ] <x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.27-r2:2 ("<x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.27-r2:2" is blocking dev-util/gtk-update-icon-cache-3.14.13)
```

Last edited by Tinitus on Tue May 12, 2015 6:31 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, das sind allesamt Versionen die es so im aktuellen portage Tree noch nicht gibt. 

```
eix -e gnome-base/gnome

* gnome-base/gnome

     Available versions:  (2.0) 3.12.0 3.14.0

       {accessibility +bluetooth +cdr +classic cups +extras}

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/

     Description:         Meta package for GNOME 3, merge this package to install
```

 folgedessen stammen die bei dir wahrscheinlich aus einem Overlay?

----------

## Tinitus

Ja dem gnome overlay....

Habe einen Bug Report aufgemacht. Und ein Problem schon lösen können...

----------

## Josef.95

Puh, deine Begabung uns mit Fehlinformationen zu versorgen ist beachtlich...

Füge dem Thread-Titel doch bitte die Info hinzu das es sich um ebulds aus einem Overlay handelt.

----------

## Tinitus

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Puh, deine Begabung uns mit Fehlinformationen zu versorgen ist beachtlich...
> 
> Füge dem Thread-Titel doch bitte die Info hinzu das es sich um ebulds aus einem Overlay handelt.

 

Das find ich jetzt schon ein wenig unhöflich....vielleicht werden es deshalb immer weniger Anfragen hier im deutschen Gentoo Forumsteil..............

Es wäre schön die Posts auf Anmerkungen zur Anfrage zu beschränken....und ich habe nicht angefangen!

----------

## Josef.95

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

>  *Josef.95 wrote:*   Puh, deine Begabung uns mit Fehlinformationen zu versorgen ist beachtlich...
> 
> Füge dem Thread-Titel doch bitte die Info hinzu das es sich um ebulds aus einem Overlay handelt. 
> 
> Das find ich jetzt schon ein wenig unhöflich....vielleicht werden es deshalb immer weniger Anfragen hier im deutschen Gentoo Forumsteil..............
> ...

 

Sorry nein, das war nicht unhöflich gemeint.

Es ist halt sehr verwirrend und unverständlich, wenn du Anfragen zu einem Bruchstück einer emerge Ausgabe stellst,

ohne zu erwähnen das es sich um ebuilds aus einem Overlay handelt. Solche essentielle Info sollte schon mit dabei sein, denn ohne die wird kaum jemand verstehen können worum es überhaupt geht.

----------

## Tinitus

Na gut hier die emerge Ausgabe komplett:

```
[ebuild     U ~] dev-libs/vala-common-0.28.0 [0.26.2]

[ebuild     U ~] x11-libs/gnome-pty-helper-0.40.0 [0.38.3]

[ebuild     U ~] gnome-extra/gnome-user-docs-3.16.1 [3.14.2]

[ebuild  NS   ~] media-libs/libmediaart-1.9.0 [0.7.0] USE="gtk introspection -qt4 -qt5 {-test} -vala" 

[ebuild     U ~] net-misc/youtube-dl-2015.05.10 [2015.05.04]

[ebuild  NS   ~] dev-lang/vala-0.28.0 [0.24.0-r1, 0.26.2] USE="{-test}" 

[ebuild     U ~] gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.16.1 [3.14.1]

[ebuild     U ~] x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-3.16.0 [3.14.1]

[ebuild     U ~] dev-libs/libinput-0.13.0 [0.7.0]

[ebuild     U ~] gnome-base/dconf-0.24.0 [0.22.0]

[ebuild     U ~] media-libs/cogl-1.20.0 [1.18.2-r1]

[ebuild     U ~] x11-themes/adwaita-icon-theme-3.16.0 [3.14.1]

[ebuild  NS    ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.27 [3.16.2] USE="cups introspection xinerama (-aqua) -debug -examples {-test} -vim-syntax" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U ~] media-libs/clutter-1.22.0 [1.20.0]

[ebuild     U ~] gnome-base/gnome-desktop-3.16.1 [3.14.2]

[ebuild     U ~] x11-libs/gtksourceview-3.16.1 [3.14.3]

[ebuild     U ~] net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth-3.16.1 [3.14.0]

[ebuild     U ~] dev-libs/gjs-1.43.3 [1.42.0]

[ebuild     U ~] x11-libs/vte-0.40.0 [0.38.3] USE="crypt%*" 

[ebuild     U ~] x11-themes/gnome-themes-standard-3.16.0 [3.14.2.3] ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U ~] sys-apps/baobab-3.16.1 [3.14.1]

[ebuild     U ~] gnome-extra/gucharmap-3.16.2 [3.14.2]

[ebuild     U ~] app-dicts/gnome-dictionary-3.16.1 [3.14.2] USE="introspection%*" 

[ebuild     U ~] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-3.16.0 [3.14.0]

[ebuild     U ~] media-gfx/gnome-font-viewer-3.16.0 [3.14.1]

[ebuild     U ~] gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.16.0 [3.14.1]

[ebuild     U ~] gnome-extra/gnome-calculator-3.16.0 [3.14.1]

[ebuild     U ~] media-gfx/eog-3.16.1 [3.14.3]

[ebuild     U ~] net-misc/vino-3.16.0 [3.14.2]

[ebuild     U ~] net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.8.1 [2.6.5] USE="X%* -gles2% -wayland%" 

[ebuild     U ~] www-client/epiphany-3.16.0 [3.12.1]

[ebuild     U ~] media-gfx/shotwell-0.22.0 [0.20.1-r1]

[ebuild     U ~] gnome-extra/yelp-3.16.0 [3.14.1]

[ebuild     U ~] dev-util/anjuta-3.16.0 [3.14.1]

[ebuild     U ~] games-board/gnome-chess-3.16.2 [3.14.3]

[ebuild     U ~] games-puzzle/gnome-tetravex-3.16.0 [3.14.0]

[ebuild     U ~] games-puzzle/gnome-sudoku-3.16.0 [3.14.2]

[ebuild     U ~] games-puzzle/swell-foop-3.16.1 [3.14.0]

[ebuild     U ~] gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-3.16.1 [3.14.1]

[ebuild     U ~] games-puzzle/lightsoff-3.16.1 [3.14.1]

[ebuild     U ~] games-puzzle/gnome-klotski-3.16.1 [3.14.2]

[ebuild     U ~] games-board/gnome-mahjongg-3.16.0 [3.14.1]

[ebuild     U ~] games-puzzle/hitori-3.16.1 [3.14.3]

[ebuild     U ~] games-board/tali-3.16.0 [3.14.0]

[ebuild     U ~] games-board/gnome-mines-3.16.1 [3.14.1]

[ebuild     U ~] games-puzzle/five-or-more-3.16.1 [3.14.1]

[ebuild     U ~] x11-wm/mutter-3.16.1.1 [3.14.3]

[ebuild     U ~] media-video/cheese-3.16.1 [3.14.2]

[ebuild     U ~] games-arcade/gnome-nibbles-3.16.1 [3.14.1]

[ebuild     U ~] games-arcade/gnome-robots-3.16.1 [3.14.2]

[ebuild     U ~] media-gfx/gnome-screenshot-3.16.0 [3.14.0-r1]

[ebuild     U ~] games-board/four-in-a-row-3.16.1 [3.14.2]

[ebuild     U ~] games-puzzle/quadrapassel-3.16.0 [3.14.0]

[ebuild     U ~] net-misc/vinagre-3.16.0 [3.14.3]

[ebuild     U ~] games-board/iagno-3.16.1 [3.14.2]

[ebuild     U ~] gnome-base/gvfs-1.24.1 [1.22.3] USE="-nfs%" 

[ebuild     U ~] sci-geosciences/geocode-glib-3.16.0 [3.14.0]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-core-libs-3.16.0 [3.14.0]

[ebuild     U ~] app-editors/gedit-3.16.1 [3.14.3]

[ebuild     U ~] dev-libs/libgweather-3.16.1 [3.14.3]

[ebuild     U ~] gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.16.1 [3.14.2]

[ebuild     U ~] gnome-extra/gnome-weather-3.16.2.1 [3.14.1] USE="{-test%}" 

[ebuild     U ~] gnome-base/gnome-session-3.16.0 [3.14.0-r1]

[ebuild     U ~] sys-apps/gnome-disk-utility-3.16.0 [3.14.0]

[ebuild     U ~] gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.16.1 [3.14.2-r1]

[ebuild     U ~] gnome-extra/gnome-contacts-3.16.2 [3.14.2]

[ebuild     U ~] media-sound/gnome-music-3.16.1 [3.14.3.1]

[ebuild     U ~] net-im/empathy-3.12.9 [3.12.7]

[ebuild     U ~] gnome-base/nautilus-3.16.1 [3.14.2-r1]

[ebuild     U ~] app-text/evince-3.16.0 [3.14.2] USE="nsplugin%*" 

[ebuild     U ~] app-cdr/brasero-3.12.1 [3.12.0]

[ebuild     U ~] app-arch/file-roller-3.16.1 [3.14.2]

[ebuild     U ~] media-sound/sound-juicer-3.16.1 [3.14.0]

[ebuild     U ~] gnome-extra/gnome-documents-3.16.0 [3.14.2]

[ebuild     U ~] gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.16.1 [3.14.3] PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_3%* -python3_4%" 

[ebuild     U ~] gnome-base/gdm-3.16.1.1 [3.14.1-r1]

[ebuild     U ~] gnome-extra/gnome-tweak-tool-3.16.1 [3.14.2]

[ebuild     U ~] x11-terms/gnome-terminal-3.16.1 [3.14.2-r2]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-core-apps-3.16.0 [3.14.0]

[ebuild     U ~] gnome-extra/gnome-shell-extensions-3.16.1 [3.14.3]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps-3.16.0 [3.14.0-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-3.16.0 [3.14.0]

[blocks B      ] <x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.27-r2:2 ("<x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.27-r2:2" is blocking dev-util/gtk-update-icon-cache-3.14.13)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.27:2/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    x11-libs/gtk+:2 required by (net-dns/avahi-0.6.31-r6:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    x11-libs/gtk+:2 required by (media-video/vlc-2.1.5-r1:0/5-7::gentoo, installed)

    x11-libs/gtk+:2 required by (app-cdr/nero-4.0.0.0b:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.24:2 required by (dev-python/pygtk-2.24.0-r4:2/2::gentoo, installed)

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.6:2 required by (dev-python/gnome-python-base-2.28.1-r1:2/2::gentoo, installed)

    x11-libs/gtk+:2 required by (www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.457:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.23:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.23:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.20.2-r1:2/2::gentoo, installed)

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.15:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.15:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.24.4-r1:2.4/2.4::gentoo, installed)

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.23:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.23:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (gnome-base/libglade-2.6.4-r2:2.0/2.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.23:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.23:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.30.3-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.24:2 required by (app-editors/gummi-0.6.5:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10:2 required by (net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.4.8:3/25::gentoo, installed)

    x11-libs/gtk+:2[introspection?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (x11-libs/gtk+:2[introspection,abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (dev-libs/libdbusmenu-12.10.2-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    x11-libs/gtk+:2 required by (app-accessibility/caribou-0.4.17:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.15:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.15:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (x11-themes/gnome-themes-standard-3.16.0:0/0::gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-libs/gtk+:2 required by (app-i18n/ibus-1.5.5:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.12:2 required by (gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.24.5-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.24:2 required by (dev-java/icedtea-bin-7.2.5.3:7/7::gentoo, installed)

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.12:2 required by (x11-libs/gtksourceview-2.10.5-r2:2.0/2.0::gentoo, installed)

    x11-libs/gtk+:2= required by (www-client/chromium-43.0.2357.52:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    x11-libs/gtk+:2 required by (www-client/google-chrome-42.0.2311.135_p1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.14:2 required by (gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.24.5-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    x11-libs/gtk+:2 required by (media-gfx/xsane-0.999-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    x11-libs/gtk+:2 required by (app-crypt/pinentry-0.9.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    x11-libs/gtk+:2 required by (net-ftp/gftp-2.0.19-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.20.0:2 required by (media-libs/libcanberra-0.30-r4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    x11-libs/gtk+:2 required by (net-dialup/ppp-2.4.7:0/2.4.7::gentoo, installed)

    x11-libs/gtk+:2 required by (x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.12.1-r1:2.8/2.8::gentoo, installed)

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.6:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=x11-libs/gtk+-2.6:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.18.6-r1:2.2/2.2::gentoo, installed)

    x11-libs/gtk+:2 required by (x11-themes/redhat-artwork-5.0.8-r4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.4:2 required by (x11-libs/gksu-2.0.2-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.18:2 required by (net-libs/gtk-vnc-0.5.4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    x11-libs/gtk+:2/2= required by (www-client/chromium-43.0.2357.52:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    x11-libs/gtk+:2 required by (games-misc/xcowsay-1.3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.18:2 required by (www-client/seamonkey-2.33.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.6:2 required by (app-editors/gvim-7.4.273:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10:2 required by (net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.8.1:4/37::gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-libs/gtk+:2 required by (dev-perl/gtk2-perl-1.247.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.20:2[introspection?] (>=x11-libs/gtk+-2.20:2[introspection]) required by (x11-libs/mx-1.4.7-r1:1.0/1.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.12:2 required by (app-misc/tracker-1.2.5:0/100::gentoo, installed)

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.12:2 required by (x11-libs/libgksu-2.0.12-r2:2/2::gentoo, installed)

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.18:2 required by (www-client/firefox-37.0.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    x11-libs/gtk+:2 required by (app-text/gtkspell-2.0.16:2/2::gentoo, installed)

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.12:2 required by (sys-boot/plymouth-0.8.8-r4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.24:2 required by (app-office/libreoffice-4.4.1.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10:2 required by (media-gfx/gimp-2.8.14:2/2::gentoo, installed)

    x11-libs/gtk+:2 required by (net-print/gutenprint-5.2.9:0/0::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-util/gtk-update-icon-cache-3.14.13:0/0::gnome, installed) pulled in by

    dev-util/gtk-update-icon-cache required by @selected

    >=dev-util/gtk-update-icon-cache-3 required by (x11-libs/gtk+-3.16.2:3/3::gnome, installed)
```

Ich habe 

noch

```
=dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.44.0 ~amd64

```

demaskiert deshalb hängt nur noch Einer...

Icon Cache gibt es nur in 3.14.13

```
eix -s gtk-update-icon-cache

[I] dev-util/gtk-update-icon-cache [1]

     Available versions:  ~2.24.27 (~)3.14.13

     Installed versions:  3.14.13(08:48:14 11.05.2015)

     Homepage:            http://www.gtk.org/

     Description:         GTK update icon cache

[1] "gnome" /var/lib/layman/gnome

```

----------

## Josef.95

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [blocks B      ] <x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.27-r2:2 ("<x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.27-r2:2" is blocking dev-util/gtk-update-icon-cache-3.14.13)
> ```
> ...

 

Hier wird wahrscheinlich mindestens >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.27-r2

benötigt.

Schau mal ob es die Version schon gibt.

/edit: Ja die sollte im gnome Overlay verfügbar sein, siehe https://gitweb.gentoo.org/proj/gnome.git/tree/x11-libs/gtk+

----------

## Tinitus

Hatte ich schon installiert:

```
emerge gtk+ -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ~] x11-libs/gtk+-3.16.2:3::gnome  USE="X colord cups introspection xinerama (-aqua) -broadway -cloudprint -debug -examples {-test} -vim-syntax -wayland" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

```

Trotzdem bleibt der Block...

----------

## Josef.95

Hehe, es geht um gtk+:2 (nicht um gtk+:3)

Versuche 

```
emerge -av1 =x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.27-r2
```

/Edit:

Schau dazu auch in der Ausgabe von 

```
eix -e gtk+
```

----------

## Klaus Meier

Macht euch doch keinen Stress und wartet etwas ab. Gnome wird ja nicht im Block aktualisiert wie KDE sondern wandert Stück für Stück ins Overlay. Da haken noch mehr Dinge. Ich denke, in 2 Tagen sieht das ganz anders aus.

----------

## Josef.95

Naja, portage würde 

```
[ebuild  NS    ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.27 [3.16.2] USE="cups introspection xinerama (-aqua) -debug -examples {-test} -vim-syntax" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 
```

  in Slot 2 neu hinzu installieren (das ist stable aus den portage Tree), 

benötigt wird aber =x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.27-r2 aus dem gnome Overlay.

Vermutlich wurde die Version einfach noch nicht freigeschaltet?

----------

## Fijoldar

Ich habe hier auf einem Rechner ebenfalls Gnome 3.16 aus dem Overlay installiert. Soweit läuft es eigentlich ganz gut. Ich kann allerdings den Rat geben, es nicht auf einem stable System zu versuchen oder man will sich den Spaß geben, alle Pakete, die nötig sind, einzeln frei zu schalten (das sind eine Menge). Auf einem System, das sowieso schon ~86 oder ~amd64 ist, dürfte es weniger Schwierigkeiten geben (habe es selbst versucht).

Man sollte auch beachten, dass GDM nun automatisch Wayland nutzt. Nutzer mit proprietären Grafikkarten Treibern können damit Probleme haben. Das lässt sich aber über die /etc/gdm/custom.conf regeln.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hei, danke für den Tipp. Hatte gerade etwas im Diskussionsforum dazu geschrieben. Da hatte ich schon bei 3.14 Wayland probiert. Es geht jetzt. Aber das Geflackere ist bei mir unerträglich. Jetzt weiß ich, wie ich es bei Bedarf zum Testen mal anschalten kann.

----------

## Tinitus

Welche Waylan Bibliothek braucht gnome

bei mir stockt es bei:

```
configure: error: Package requirements (gdk-wayland-3.0) were not met:

No package 'gdk-wayland-3.0' found

```

Ich denke mal die hier fehlt:

```
* dev-libs/wayland

     Available versions:  ~0.95.0 ~1.0.6 ~1.1.0 ~1.2.0 1.2.1 ~1.2.1-r1 ~1.3.0 1.4.0 ~1.5.0 ~1.6.0 1.6.1 ~1.7.0 {doc static-libs ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_PPC="32 64" ABI_S390="32 64" ABI_X86="32 64 x32"}

     Homepage:            http://wayland.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         Wayland protocol libraries

```

Bloß welche Version....Will nicht zu weit nach vorne...

----------

## Tinitus

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Hei, danke für den Tipp. Hatte gerade etwas im Diskussionsforum dazu geschrieben. Da hatte ich schon bei 3.14 Wayland probiert. Es geht jetzt. Aber das Geflackere ist bei mir unerträglich. Jetzt weiß ich, wie ich es bei Bedarf zum Testen mal anschalten kann.

 

Gibst Du mal Dein Wissen weiter.....stehe auch kurz davor....

----------

## Klaus Meier

Keine Ahnung, was du da machst. Du setzt das USE-Flag "wayland" und alles andere geht von alleine. Jedenfalls bei mir.

----------

## Tinitus

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Keine Ahnung, was du da machst. Du setzt das USE-Flag "wayland" und alles andere geht von alleine. Jedenfalls bei mir.

 

Ich installiere gnome-316 und demaskiere nur die Pakete die Portage vorschlägt. Bin auf einem Stable System und möchte nur so wenig wie möglich unstable Pakete installieren.

Die Jungs haben es schon gefixt auf meinen Bugreport hin....

Es baut......

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich nutze testing. Auch wenn das einige hier anders sehen, ein Mix aus stable und Overlay macht noch mehr Stress als ein Overlay mit testing.

----------

## Tinitus

Also jetzt ist fast alles durchgelaufen nur:

```

[ebuild  N    ~] dev-util/gtk-update-icon-cache-3.14.13::gnome  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102::gentoo  USE="(-qt5) {-test}" 31 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r2:4::gentoo [4.8.5-r2:4::gentoo] USE="exceptions glib iconv qt3support ssl (-aqua) -debug -icu -pch" ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 235.961 KiB

[blocks b      ] <dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks b      ] dev-qt/qttranslations:4 ("dev-qt/qttranslations:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5-r2)

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qttranslations-4.8.6-r1:4::gentoo  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6-r2:4::gentoo [4.8.5:4::gentoo] USE="exceptions jit (-aqua) -debug -pch (-iconv%*)" ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 0 KiB

[blocks b      ] <dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r4:4::gentoo [4.8.5-r4:4::gentoo] USE="accessibility cups exceptions glib mng qt3support tiff xinerama xv (-aqua) -debug -egl -gtkstyle -nas -nis -pch -trace" ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 0 KiB

[blocks b      ] <dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1:4::gentoo [4.8.5:4::gentoo] USE="exceptions qt3support sqlite (-aqua) -debug -freetds -mysql -oci8 -odbc -pch -postgres (-firebird%)" ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 0 KiB

[blocks b      ] <dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6-r1:4::gentoo [4.8.5:4::gentoo] USE="accessibility exceptions (-aqua) -debug -pch" ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 0 KiB

[blocks b      ] <dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.6-r1:4::gentoo [4.8.5:4::gentoo] USE="exceptions (-aqua) -debug -pch" ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 0 KiB

[blocks b      ] <dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.6-r1:4::gentoo [4.8.5:4::gentoo] USE="accessibility exceptions (-aqua) -debug -pch" ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 0 KiB

[blocks b      ] <dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/designer-4.8.6-r1:4::gentoo [4.8.5:4::gentoo] USE="exceptions qt3support (-aqua) -debug -declarative -kde -pch -phonon -webkit" ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 0 KiB

[blocks b      ] <dev-qt/designer-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/designer-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qttest-4.8.6-r1:4::gentoo [4.8.5:4::gentoo] USE="exceptions (-aqua) -debug -pch" ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 0 KiB

[blocks b      ] <dev-qt/qttest-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qttest-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.6-r1:4::gentoo [4.8.5:4::gentoo] USE="exceptions qt3support (-aqua) -debug -egl -pch" ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 0 KiB

[blocks b      ] <dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-4.8.6-r1:4::gentoo [4.8.5:4::gentoo] USE="(-aqua) -debug -pch" ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 0 KiB

[blocks b      ] <dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtmultimedia-4.8.6-r1:4::gentoo [4.8.5:4::gentoo] USE="alsa exceptions (-aqua) -debug -pch" ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 0 KiB

[blocks b      ] <dev-qt/qtmultimedia-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtmultimedia-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6-r1:4::gentoo [4.8.5:4::gentoo] USE="exceptions gstreamer icu jit (-aqua) -debug -pch" ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 0 KiB

[blocks b      ] <dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.6-r1:4::gentoo [4.8.5:4::gentoo] USE="accessibility exceptions qt3support (-aqua) -debug -pch -webkit" ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 0 KiB

[blocks b      ] <dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.27-r2:2 ("<x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.27-r2:2" is blocking dev-util/gtk-update-icon-cache-3.14.13)

Total: 17 packages (14 upgrades, 3 new), Size of downloads: 235.991 KiB

Conflict: 16 blocks (1 unsatisfied)

```

```
eix -s gtk-update-icon-cache

* dev-util/gtk-update-icon-cache [1]

     Available versions:  ~2.24.27 (~)3.14.13

     Homepage:            http://www.gtk.org/

     Description:         GTK update icon cache

[1] "gnome" /var/lib/layman/gnome
```

Jetzt werden die meisten gnome Programme extrem stark vergrößert dargestellt. Bei einer Auflösung von 1920x1200 sind die Buchstaben in der Konsole ca. 9 mm hoch.

Evolution ist fast nicht benutzbar.

Und die gnome Einstellungen gehen noch nicht...

Edit:

Die Fensterskalierung war hoch gesetzt...

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hast du denn gnome 3.14 drauf oder wolltest du gleich 3.16? Ich sagte doch schon, es ist noch nicht komplett und da geht einiges noch nicht. Es ist aktuell nur benutzbar, wenn du erst 3.14 installierst und dann, soweit wie es schon geht, ein Update auf 3.16 machst. Deshalb ist es ja auch im Overlay. Wenn alles perfekt funktioniert, dann ist es im Portage. Du kannst nicht erwarten, dass alles, was in einem Overlay ist, problemlos genutzt werden kann.

Warte noch ein paar Tage, dann wird es gehen.

----------

## Tinitus

Habe nun 3.16 auf meinem Stable drauf. Nur die Pakete demaskiert die gebraucht werden.

Ist einfach genial. Viele kleine Verbesserungen und gefühlt viel schneller als 3.14.

Bin bisher begeistert.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Also jetzt ist fast alles durchgelaufen nur:
> 
> ```
> [...]
> 
> ...

 

Ach schade, den Blocker hast du scheinbar immer noch nicht aufgelöst.

Mich würde noch interessieren warum man das nicht macht. (so ist es doch nichts halbes, und nichts ganzes).

/edit

Und sorry das ich so penetrant nachfrage, aber das Thema

"gnome 3.16 Blocks gnome-overlay Layman"

scheint bisher ja noch nicht gelöst worden zu sein?

----------

## Tinitus

Die Lösung ist eigentlich alle gtk+ Pakete zu demaskieren. Aber dann gibt es noch ein kleines Problem.

Gnome läuft trotzdem rund. Mußte nur noch die alte nautilus config löschen....

----------

## Josef.95

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Die Lösung ist eigentlich alle gtk+ Pakete zu demaskieren. [...]

  Hm nein, das sollte nicht wirklich nötig sein. In der emerge Ausgabe (oder besser noch im ebuild) ist doch genau ersichtlich welche gtk+ Version tatsächlich benötigt wird.

Warscheinlich sollte ein Eintrag wie "~x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.27:2::gnome" ausreichend sein (das schließt die geforderte x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.27-r2:2 Version aus dem gnome Overlay mit ein).

Aber nungut - ich gebs auf.

----------

## Tinitus

Ist ja richtig....wenn es Dich beruhigt...Du hast RECHT...nur beim nächsten Update hängt es dann wieder. Deshalb dachte ich alles kleiner 3.16 freischalten....

----------

## Tinitus

Sozuletzt hat es noch an dem icon-cache ebuild gehangen 

 dev-util/gtk-update-icon-cache-3.14.13

Es war lt eix vorhanden portage konnte aber nicht drauf zugreifen.

gnome overlay gelöscht und nochmal eingebunden 

dann ging es. 

Jetzt läuft das world update durch.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Kann man eigentlich etwas anderes als Nautilus einbinden? Also jetzt nicht einen Filemanager manuell starten, sondern als Default eingebunden.

Der aktuelle Nautilus ist jetzt wirklich nur noch für Idioten. Ich kann keine Dateien mit der Maus mehr löschen, nur noch mit der Tastatur. Man kann jetzt nur noch in den Papierkorb verschieben. Mein Smartphone kann ich damit gar nicht mehr bearbeiten, weil da kein Papierkorb drauf ist. Und zur Tastatur wechseln, wenn man gerade die Maus in der Hand hat, das nervt. Dann gleich die Konsole. Und wenn man das tut, dann erscheint so ein Overlay, welches die oberste Zeile der Dateien überdeckt, und fragt einen, ob ich das Verschieben in den Papierkorb rückgängig machen will. Und diesen Bämbel muss ich dann auch noch manuell wegklicken. Vielleicht verschwindet er nach einer halben Stunde auch von alleine. In die package.mask stecken geht auch nicht, da gibt es Abhängigkeiten.

Das Teil ist der größte Haufen Sondermüll, der mir je untergekommen ist.

----------

## Tinitus

Vielleich hilft Dir das?

http://wipetools.tuxfamily.org/nautilus-wipe.html

Ebuild habe ich nicht gefunden auf die Schnelle

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wäre schön gewesen, aber das bringt den Löschbefehl nicht zurück. Das ist ein Option für sicheres Löschen. Da wird die Datei nicht nur gelöscht sondern überschrieben, damit man sie nicht wiederherstellen kann.

Nemo wäre ja etwas. Aber kann man den so im System verankern, dass automatisch alles über den läuft?

----------

## Tinitus

Ungetestet von google

http://askubuntu.com/questions/481742/how-to-replace-nautilius-with-nemo-in-gnome-3

http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nemo

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ist genau das, was ich suche. Funktioniert aber leider nicht. Aber gut zu wissen, dass es eine Möglichkeit gibt. Werde am Wochenende mal weiterforschen.

Auf alle Fälle noch mal Danke!

----------

## artbody

 :Embarassed:  also dieser Block ist nun auch OHNE Overlay aktuell

```
 emerge -av1 =x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.28-r1

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/automake-wrapper-10::gentoo [9::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/gtk-update-icon-cache-3.14.13::gentoo  300 KiB

[ebuild  NS    ] sys-devel/automake-1.15:1.15::gentoo [1.11.6-r1:1.11::gentoo, 1.13.4:1.13::gentoo, 1.14.1:1.14::gentoo] 1.462 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.28-r1:2::gentoo [2.24.27:2::gentoo] USE="cups introspection xinerama (-aqua) -debug -examples {-test} -vim-syntax" ABI_X86="(64) -32* (-x32)" 13.042 KiB

[blocks B      ] <x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.28-r1:2 ("<x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.28-r1:2" is blocking dev-util/gtk-update-icon-cache-3.14.13)

Total: 4 packages (2 upgrades, 1 new, 1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 14.803 KiB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

```

allerdings konnte ich den Block durch maskieren in

Package.mask

```
>=x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.28-r1
```

beseitigen.

----------

## Josef.95

@artbody

hm, das sind beides stable Versionen, die normal problemlos installierbar sein sollten.

Hier sind die das. Versuche mal 

```
# emerge -av1 =x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.28-r1 =dev-util/gtk-update-icon-cache-3.14.13

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD ] dev-util/gtk-update-icon-cache-3.14.13::gentoo [3.16.4::gentoo] 300 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.28-r1:2::gentoo  USE="cups introspection xinerama (-aqua) -debug -examples {-test} -vim-syntax" 0 KiB

Total: 2 packages (1 downgrade, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 300 KiB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] n

Quitting.
```

----------

## artbody

```
 emerge -av1 =x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.28-r1 =dev-util/gtk-update-icon-cache-3.14.13 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/gtk-update-icon-cache-3.14.13::gentoo  300 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.28-r1:2::gentoo [2.24.27:2::gentoo] USE="cups introspection xinerama (-aqua) -debug -examples {-test} -vim-syntax" ABI_X86="(64) -32* (-x32)" 13.042 KiB

[blocks B      ] <x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.28-r1:2 ("<x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.28-r1:2" is blocking dev-util/gtk-update-icon-cache-3.14.13)

Total: 2 packages (1 upgrade, 1 new), Size of downloads: 13.342 KiB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-libs/gtk+:2

  (x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.28-r1:2/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.28-r1 (Argument)

  (x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.27:2/2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.23:2[abi_x86_32(-)] required by (app-text/acroread-9.5.5-r3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                             

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (dev-util/gtk-update-icon-cache-3.14.13:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-util/gtk-update-icon-cache-2 required by (x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.28-r1:2/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    =dev-util/gtk-update-icon-cache-3.14.13

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages

```

Erst mal Danke 

und

nö das funktioniert nicht,

liegt vieleicht auch am acroread

naja ich hab es wieder in package.mask drin

----------

## Josef.95

Ja, es wird wahrscheinlich an der fehlenden 32 Bit Unterstützung bei der neuen x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.28-r1 Version liegen. Beachte das

ABI_X86="(64) -32*

Setze das 32 Bit Flag auch für die neue gtk+ Version, da von acroread benötigt.

```
echo "x11-libs/gtk+:2 abi_x86_32" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

 Dammit sollte es vermutlich schon funktionieren :)

----------

## ChrisJumper

Sehr gut möglich Josef.95, ich hatte diesen Block auch, aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere auf dem 32-Bit only System auch. Geholfen hat mir die Ausgabe von --verbose-conflicts welche Pakete ebenfalls ein Update brauchen. Nachdem ich diese auch in die emerge -u anfrage integrierte startete das Update ohne Probleme. Andererseits habe ich acroread nicht installiert, braucht man die Skript-Lösungen in den Formularen nicht, kann evince das doch auch.

----------

